# T8 retrofit



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just passing this drawing along, in case any of the rest of you guys have helpers who can't read and understand the picture on the ballast. Here's a cartoon:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> ...in case any of the rest of you guys ...who can't read and understand the picture on the ballast. Here's a cartoon:


:blink:

Yea...that's a real brain scratcher.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is the image I see


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If there's something messed up with the drawing, I can fix it. I just thought someone might like it for a new guy or whatever.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> If there's something messed up with the drawing,


Not any more.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricista said:


> Not any more.:thumbsup:


I had the wrong example on my hard drive too, and I think I uploaded that one first by mistake. It was only online for about a minute, so I'm surprised you even got that version. The one that's up now it the proper one.


----------

